# Kavallerie Kennels



## owlshead (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, folks;
This is my first post to this forum. I am looking for a German Shepherd puppy from working lines (Czech-German) and am trying to find a reputable breeder within a day's drive of Malone, NY. I want to compete in obedience, rally and agility, but this dog will first and foremost be a companion dog. Has anyone had experience with Kavallerie Kennels in Vermont?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

others that know much more than i do will be along shortly, but my kyra, was czech/german. very high energy, very ball driven and very serious working dog. translate.. needs lots and lots and lots of exercise physically and mentally. make sure you know what you are getting.


----------



## owlshead (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, Huntergreen;

Your Kyra sounds very much like the German Shepherd who was my very best friend years ago who managed to amaze me nearly every day of our time together.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

They've got some nice dogs and look to be doing the right thing with them. I'm not seeing any red flags. 

Speak to the breeder and go out there and meet them. It looks like they encourage it. If you're within driving distance, see if they're the right match for what you're looking for.


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Sitting here with a pup from the D Litter right now! Couldn't be more satisfied!


----------



## katzpaws4 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Kavallerie Shepherds*

My husband and I are looking for a German shepherd puppy and we have attempted to contact Kavallerie's German Shepherds. We have submitted references and would provide a wonderful home for one of their pups. However, they will not respond to any of my inquiries. We lost our fabulous GSD Cyrus to cancer at only 5 years of age. His loss has been devastating. Has anyone else had this problem with this breeder? Their dogs are exactly what we are looking for but they won't get back with us.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

*Zero* experience or knowledge with/about this kennel but since you (the OP and katzpaws4) ARE new, we have a no breeder bashing rule on the forum so if people have something negative to say, they are not allowed to post in a public thread. People can send you private messages, though.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a little late in the game here, Kavallerie has some very nice dogs. And the folks there are among the best around. Check some of their puppy imprinting videos, very impressive.

Mr. Kim Moore
Euphoricfx German Shepherds
Canczech Dogs, K9 Pirates Lair
Canada


----------

